# Cảnh quan ngôi nhà lung linh, huyền ảo nhờ những ánh nến lãng mạn



## ngathien (5/8/21)

Cảnh quan ngôi nhà lung linh, huyền ảo nhờ những ánh nến lãng mạn Ánh sáng từ những cây nến thơm hoà quyện với vẻ đẹp độc đáo của những phụ kiện trang trí sẽ giúp cho khu vườn nhà bạn trở nên lãng mạn và trữ tình hơn... Một khu vườn đẹp lung linh trong ánh nến vào buổi chiều tối là niềm mơ ước của những ai mang trong mình một tâm hồn lãng mạn. Ánh sáng cùng mùi hương mà nến thơm toả lan trong không gian căn hộ belleza cho thuê khiến cho tâm hồn chúng ta trở nên thoải mái và thanh tịnh hơn. Không những thế, căn nhà của bạn còn được bao phủ bởi nét trữ tình dịu dàng đúng không nào? Nến thơm giúp khu vườn thêm phần lãng mạn Xu hướng sử dụng nến thơm để trang trí nhà ngày một phổ biến hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh việc dùng nến trong căn phòng, tại sao bạn không thử mang nến ra… sân vườn nhỉ? Đừng ngại gió sẽ thổi tắt nến, vẫn có rất nhiều cách để bạn suy trì ánh sáng của chúng. Chuyên mục tin chắc rằng đây là một ý tưởng hay, vừa làm cho quang cảnh lung linh như một khu vườn cổ tích, vừa đem lại cảm giác mới lạ, huyền ảo cho ngôi nhà nhỏ của bạn đấy! Dưới đây, mời bạn cùng chuyên mục cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 ngắm nhìn những ý tưởng “biến hoá” nến thơm thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật trang trí nơi sân vườn vào mùa thu lãng mạn này nhé! Sử dụng những vật độc đáo làm nơi đặt nến Có những món đồ nho nhỏ tưởng đã bị lãng quên nhưng khi ứng dụng chúng vào việc trang trí nhà lại làm nên hiệu quả bất ngờ... Những chiếc chậu bỏ quên... Một chậu hoa cũ bằng gạch đã bị bỏ quên bên góc vườn từ lâu, nay được đem ra để sử dụng như một chân đế, thật lạ mắt đúng không nào? Những vẻ đẹp toát ra từ sự bình dị và mộc mạc luôn để lại ấn tượng trong lòng người… Bỗng trở nên huyền ảo... Bên cạnh chậu bằng gạch hay gốm, bạn cũng có thể tận dụng những chiếc xô, chậu nhựa nhiều màu sắc và đặt nến vào bên trong. Bạn không hề nhìn thấy ngọn nến nhưng ánh sáng từ nó lan toả ra thì vẫn kì ảo như những chú đom đóm đúng không nào? Nến và hạt tiêu trong cối giã độc đáo! Nến được đặt trong… chiếc cối giã? Đây là gợi ý thú vị cho những ai yêu thích sự khác lạ và độc đáo. Nến thơm màu trắng được đặt vào giữa một chiếc cối, xung quanh rắc đầy tiêu chưa xay, có lẽ khi đứng gần, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được cả vị thơm từ nến và cay nhẹ của tiêu. Rất thú vị đấy! Những cánh hoa mai nở nộ ánh nến Trong khuôn bánh nhỏ hay trên chiếc đĩa... Sử dụng những chiếc đĩa trong trường hợp này cũng rất hay. Thay vì dùng đĩa đựng trái cây, bạn có thể dùng nó để xếp lên những cây nến thơm theo hình cánh hoa chẳng hạn… Chai, lọ thuỷ tinh hoá nơi "trú ẩn" an toàn của nến thơm Trong nhà bạn có rất nhiều chai, lọ thuỷ tinh nhưng lại chẳng biết để làm gì? Hãy tận dụng chúng để làm nơi “trú ẩn” của những chiếc nến thơm đi nào, bạn sẽ cảm thấy chúng phát huy rất tốt nhiệm vụ của mình đấy! Buộc những vòng dây thép quanh cổ lọ... ... rồi treo chúng lên cao! Những chiếc lọ thuỷ tinh vốn có nhiều kiểu dáng và kích cỡ khác nhau. Đối với loại thấp, bạn có thể vòng qua cổ những chiếc lọ sợi dây thép rồi treo lên cành cây, chúng sẽ đung đưa trong gió trông như những chiếc đèn treo nhỏ nhắn và đẹp đẽ... Đung đưa trước gió... Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể bọc giấy kiếng hoặc sơn lên lọ những màu sắc khác nhau để thêm phần phong phú. Ưu điểm của việc đặt nến thơm vào trong chai lọ là ở chỗ, bạn sẽ không lo những cơn gió bất chợt trong vườn nhà làm tắt ngọn nến đang lung linh… Nến trong lọ sẽ không bị gió thổi tắt Cảm hứng cổ xưa từ… những chiếc đèn bão Có thể nói đây là cách trang trí mang hơi hướm hoài cổ mà không kém phần độc đáo. Từ hình ảnh những chiếc đèn bão có hệ thống chụp và ống thông hơi phục vụ cho mục đích chiếu sáng trong trời trong điều kiện gió bão, bạn có thể sử dụng để đặt vào bên trong những chiếc nến thơm tạo thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật mờ ảo trong vườn nhà… Hơi hướm hoài cổ từ đèn bão Những chiếc đèn bão lúc này lại trở thành một "ngôi nhà" xinh đẹp và chắc cho những chiếc nến thơm... Chiếc đèn này vẫn thường xuất hiện trong những câu chuyện cổ tích thần tiên, ở những miền tuyết lạnh vây phủ... Và giờ đây, khi góp mặt tại sân vườn nhà bạn, kết hợp cùng nến thơm bên trong, đèn bão bỗng mang một nét đẹp Liêu Trai cổ kính và huyền ảo đúng nào? Như câu chuyện cổ thần tiên ... Và nét Liêu Trai cổ kính Nến, hoa, sỏi đá hoà quyện như một bức tranh Nến và hoa là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời Nến và hoa luôn là những vật trang trí không thể thiếu được trong những bữa tiệc ấm cúng, dù ở trong nhà hay ngoài trời. Tuy nhiên, thay vì đặt chúng bên cạnh nhau, tại sao bạn không thử hoà quyện nến và hoa vào cùng một 1 vật duy nhất nhỉ? Hiệu quả mang lại sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ đấy! Làn nước sóng sánh, ngọn nến chập chờn... Đặt nến vào trong chiếc tô bằng sứ, đổ nước vào và rải những cánh hoa nhạt màu lên trên, làn nước sóng sánh còn nến thì chập chờn trông thật thi vị phải không nào? Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể “phá cách” bằng cách khoét ở giữa quả cam, hoặc quả gì khác tương tự vậy, rồi cho nến vào giữa, thả vào tô nước thuỷ tinh có sẵn những chiếc lá xanh và vài cánh hoa tím. Dường như có một bữa tiệc trong vườn đang đón chờ bạn rồi đúng không? Những viên sỏi trong chậu cá thuỷ tinh ... đa sắc màu cho ánh nến thêm lung linh Bên cạnh hoa thì sỏi đá cũng là một phụ kiện không kém phần thú vị khi kết hợp với nến. Bạn có thể đặt nến trong một bể cá hoặc một chiếc hộp vuông vức có rải sỏi đa sắc màu bên trong. Như thế, nến sẽ toả ra ánh sáng lung linh và gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn nhiều đấy! Tạo cho khu vườn một nét đẹp thật riêng... Mỗi khu vườn, mỗi góc sân có một vẻ đẹp khác nhau, chính vì thế mà việc sử dụng nến để trang trí cũng rất đa dạng. Tuỳ thuộc vào không gian nhà mình mà bạn có thể linh hoạt áp dụng những gợi ý trên. Những ngọn nến không chỉ đơn thuần làm nhiệm vụ chiếu sáng mà nó còn là yếu tố trang trí góp phần không nhỏ cho một khu vườn đẹp lung linh và thơ mộng… Hãy tận dụng những phút giây rảnh rỗi của bạn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 để tự tay thiết kế một tác phẩm nghệ thuật đến từ nến thơm cho khu vườn đẹp huyền ảo, diệu kì theo nét riêng của mình nhé!


----------

